# JavaFX 12 / SDK 12 -> IntelliJ error



## Dainka (19. Jun 2019)

N'abend zusammen,

unten zu sehen ist mein error-Fehler der mir seit einiger Zeit die nerven raubt...
IntelliJ kann mein Programm nicht ausführen und stoppt ihn kurze Zeit nach dem Run.

Code-technisch scheint alles seine Richtigkeit zu haben.  --> Es werden keine Fehler oder Errors demzu angezeigt!

Anfangs ging ich davon aus dass es sich um ein Verständigungsproblem zwischen IntelliJ und Java FX12 handeln muss. 
Doch nach dem sechsten überarbeiten der VM-Options, Umgebungsvariablen, etc. (alles gemäß Anleitung) werde ich lanngsam sprachlos und weis nicht mehr weiter...


----------



## axcr (16. Aug 2019)

Ich glaube du solltest die .zip Datei löschen, um diesen Fehler zu vermeiden.


----------



## Xyz1 (16. Aug 2019)

Das ist Rätselraten ohne Sources.


----------



## mrBrown (16. Aug 2019)

axcr hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaube du solltest die .zip Datei löschen, um diesen Fehler zu vermeiden.


Dürfte in diesem Fall zwar keine Auswirkungen haben, aber einfach Dateien des SDKs löschen ist selten ratsam...


----------



## kneitzel (16. Aug 2019)

Ich würde erst einmal schauen, ob denn JDK / jfx auf Kommandozeile funktionieren oder nicht. Also je nachdem wie Du das Projekt aufgebaut hast ist dann direkt gradle oder maven zu nutzen oder eben direkt auf Kommandozeile mit javac / java arbeiten.


----------



## mrBrown (16. Aug 2019)

Das ist btw die Fortsetzung hier von: https://www.java-forum.org/thema/javafx-mit-jdk-12.185170


----------



## mihe7 (16. Aug 2019)

Meine Glaskugel sagt mir: schmeiß die src.zip aus dem Classpath.


----------



## axcr (17. Aug 2019)

Hm, da hilft ihm wochenlang keiner und dann schreibt einer mal 'nen Tipp und schwups gehts los... 

Nun in der src.zip sind die Sources für die Module drin, das kann beim einlesen durchaus Probleme bereiten, er hat vermutlich das /lib Verz. als Parameter in seinem IDE angegeben und deshalb mein Tipp das .zip zu löschen und es erneut auszuprobieren. Ich denke mal er will gerne JavaFX12 einsetzen und weniger daran weiterentwickeln.


----------

